# Spay/in heat :/



## pitbullove (Dec 22, 2010)

My dog Bailey is going in to be spayed on the 26th at a free spay/neuter event , but she is in heat , this happened about 4 days ago, i know theres going to be many more dogs there, and they said dogs have to be on a leash AND in a cage: Question #1,can she get spayed while in heat ? And #2 would it be fine since she will be in a crate ? 


This is her first time coming in heat and shes bleading , alot ! I just really want her to get spayed and this would be a good opertunity, please help me


----------



## pitbullove (Dec 22, 2010)

Oh and the reason i didnt ask was because i didnt realize until about an hour later that i had forgotten to ask them ,then i called but they had done closed .


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

You should not spay while in season there is a higher risk of blood loss and not a good idea. It is much harder on the dog I would wait till the next clinic and she has been out of season for a few weeks.


----------



## pitbullove (Dec 22, 2010)

Okay thanks.


----------



## lorreann (Oct 20, 2009)

I'm pretty sure dogs can be spayed while in heat, and even while pregnant. (Which would be an abortion) My Dad was a Veterinarian and did spays in all different situations. I'm pretty sure he did them while in heat, but if your Vet says no you can always wait a few days. If your dog is big enough you can buy Children's pull up diapers and cut a hole out for the tale. (Sort of pick the size by your dog's weight.) I discovered this solution when my dog went in heat on Thanksgiving Day and the pet store were closed. They stay on pretty well and will help keep the bleeding from going everywhere. Your dog may try to chew it off though, so keep an eye on her. You can also go to the pet store and get pads, too, but may cost more. Good Luck!!


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

you CAN spay while inheat BUT it isn't recommended and some vets wont do it. As Lisa said, there is a higher risk of blood loss.

OP, I would wait 2 months after her heat and spay her then.


----------



## pitbullove (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanx everyone, im going to call tomarrow and see what they say, if they say they can then i MIGHT , its free and its the only time its been offered in our area, the vet charges over 120$...dont get me wrong,i was prepared to pay for it next month or so but now that its free !?!? idk what to do , this is driving me crazy , i dont wanna put her in danger but she needs to be spayed :/ 



If shes not bleeding would that be better,or exactly the same thing ? I have never had this problem before so sorry if i sound as dumb as i think i do


----------



## pitbullove (Dec 22, 2010)

I just found an interesting article on google , weird but the vet totally shocked me :
PBRC News and Views: Free Spay/Neuter Day in Boston


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

pitbullove said:


> Thanx everyone, im going to call tomarrow and see what they say, if they say they can then i MIGHT , its free and its the only time its been offered in our area, the vet charges over 120$...dont get me wrong,i was prepared to pay for it next month or so but now that its free !?!? idk what to do , this is driving me crazy , i dont wanna put her in danger but she needs to be spayed :/
> 
> If shes not bleeding would that be better,or exactly the same thing ? I have never had this problem before so sorry if i sound as dumb as i think i do


Are you from Boston?? If so I am too 

You need to wait at least a month after her cycle to spay once she had a heat.

The spaying procedure can be performed while the dog is in heat, however, it will be more complex and the surgeon will have to be extra skilled to prevent complications. During the heat cycle, the dog's uterus and ovaries will be swollen, so the spaying surgery will be more complicated and the bleeding during surgery will be more intensive. The dog may lose a lot of blood and this can be fatal in some cases. For these reasons, many vets refuse to perform a spaying procedure when a dog is in heat. However, in theory, the procedure is possible during the heat period.

I WOULD NOT SPAY A DOG IN HEAT.

I have not spayed my girl either and she will be a year old this month. I plan on getting her spayed in November but she maybe in heat again by then. I will not risk spaying her in heat. I am going through an organization we have at our local MSPCA in Boston. It is called the SNAP program and it covers half of the surgery at most veterinarians. You should look into other low cost options such as the one we have here in Boston. Instead of paying $500 I am only paying $250. I understand the need for assistance but there are other programs available if you do a little more research


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

lorreann said:


> I'm pretty sure dogs can be spayed while in heat, and even while pregnant. (Which would be an abortion) My Dad was a Veterinarian and did spays in all different situations. I'm pretty sure he did them while in heat, but if your Vet says no you can always wait a few days. If your dog is big enough you can buy Children's pull up diapers and cut a hole out for the tale. (Sort of pick the size by your dog's weight.) I discovered this solution when my dog went in heat on Thanksgiving Day and the pet store were closed. They stay on pretty well and will help keep the bleeding from going everywhere. Your dog may try to chew it off though, so keep an eye on her. You can also go to the pet store and get pads, too, but may cost more. Good Luck!!


Yes you can spay a dog in season and also when they are pregnant it is called a spay/abort. It is not recommended to spay while in seas for the reasons BNB posted. Why put your dog at risk for hemorrhaging and death instead of waiting a few months.



pitbullove said:


> Thanx everyone, im going to call tomarrow and see what they say, if they say they can then i MIGHT , its free and its the only time its been offered in our area, the vet charges over 120$...dont get me wrong,i was prepared to pay for it next month or so but now that its free !?!? idk what to do , this is driving me crazy , i dont wanna put her in danger but she needs to be spayed :/
> 
> If shes not bleeding would that be better,or exactly the same thing ? I have never had this problem before so sorry if i sound as dumb as i think i do


This is just my opinion you have to decide what is best for you. I would not put my dog at risk for death, complications, and hemorrhaging just to get it done for free. Your dog is not asking to spayed, this is a choice you are making. If you are responsible enough there is no reason to rush to spay her, just buy some diapers for when she bleeds and keep her away from males when she is in season. That options is free! I would also wait to spay her till she is at least 18-24 months at the youngest to allow her body to mature. I do not know how old she is but she will need those hormones to fully mature the correct way and why many will wait till later. Putting her at additional risk just so you do not have to pay for it is selfish. They are always free clinics they will do them again IMO I would just wait.



Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> Are you from Boston?? If so I am too
> 
> You need to wait at least a month after her cycle to spay once she had a heat.
> 
> ...


:goodpost: those are the reasons you try not to spay while in season, I know my vet will not spay bitches in season.


----------



## pitbullove (Dec 22, 2010)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> Are you from Boston?? If so I am too
> 
> You need to wait at least a month after her cycle to spay once she had a heat.
> 
> ...


No i just found that article on google, some people may not believe me but i dont really care , we dont have anything like that around here, only if you have low income then they will do it for half , but i dont qualify for that . Its not the money so im not being selfish , its just the 1st time a FREE clinic has been here,ever ...and its an hour away ! And it will only be for those two days .

Andd i do understand there are risks,but who knows maybe she wont even be in heat by then . And she will be a year old oct. 29th and she needs it before then . They are very experienced vets, they do all the shelters spay/neuters for them . Idk yet but im going to call monday cause they are closed til then , and see what they tell me . Shes been in heat for about a week so i think she might not even be in heat by then, cause thats 3 weeks ?

Thanks to the people who have helped me !  Oh and shes also getting her rabies shot which is due , i havent made a decision yet but im gonna have to soon  .


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

They can be in season for 3 weeks she might be out by then but she will still be swollen and at risk.


----------



## pitbullove (Dec 22, 2010)

Well anyways, i called them and they said they wasnt for sure but they didnt think so but to bring her and ask the vet, either way she has to go because she needs her rabies shot, her skin looked at and her ears cleaned


----------

